# scrape on leg!



## pwdlover (Dec 30, 2011)

This morning I noticed that my hedgehog has a small scrape on the inner section of her front leg. It looks very shallow but there is a bit of blood on her leg (not actively bleeding). She seems a bit more fidgety than normal so I think it is bothering her. Can I put some antibiotic ex bacitracin/triple antibiotic/neosporin on her leg?? Im very worried. If I can't do anything for her at home then I will of course take her to the vet but I would like to try to do something at home first. Thank you.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Hm, if you have some saline solution, you could rinse off the dried blood and pat dry the area. Water would also do. The main goal would be to keep the wound clean and then dry.

I'll let someone else comment on what ointments, etc would be suitable for a hedgehog.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Regular strength neosporin/polysporin is ok to use. 
Pain relief type is toxic.


----------



## pwdlover (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I did wash the wound and use regular neosporin but she licked it right off and wouldn't leave her leg alone  I ended up taking her to the vet and the cut was a lot bigger than I thought and she needed stitches! The vet did say regular neosporin is safe on hedgies and it was a good idea to use it.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol, I think Poggles would do the same thing. He can't leave anything that smells new alone. I'm glad he got taken care of at the vet and that everything worked out.


----------

